
Use micromorts to fight terrorism - urish
https://blog.arty.name/2015/%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BC-%D0%BF%D0%BE-%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%83/en.html
======
slxh
How many terrorism micromorts did the government help prevent? is it worth
giving up your privacy for that?

~~~
presidentender
It is not "worth" the loss of privacy for the sake of preventing the small
number of deaths.

Perhaps it has been a worthwhile endeavor from the perspective of the people
whose jobs depend on the security apparatus.

------
barbs
This is a good step, but like most statistical data I think it's best
presented in a graphical form.

Xkcd's graph comparing sources of radiation is a great example.
[https://xkcd.com/radiation/](https://xkcd.com/radiation/)

------
thawkins
I cant understand this obsession with terrorist death risk, the over reaction
to what is actualy a relativly low risk, according to recent stats, over that
last 10 years you have been 8 times more likely to have been shot and killed
by a cop than killed by a terrorist, and i dont see the resulting "War on
Cops". If you look at almost every other major risk factor they all by far
outweigh being killed by terrorism. Driving a car, crossing a road, heart
desease, obesity, travel of any kind.

Society has apparently lost its ability to weigh up risk in tne face of shock
terror acts. If we want to save lives there are far cheaper, less invasive
areas we can focus our attention on.

~~~
wpietri
I sometimes wonder about this too. But then I'll turn on the radio or get
trapped in an airport with a TV set to the news. I feel my anxiety level creep
up and up. Not from the factual content, which is familiar to me from print
news. But from the emotional tone.

In some ways this is unsurprising. The business model of most broadcast media
is to sell viewers to advertisers. The people running them are steeped in
modern managerial thinking, where most individuals are yoked to a system of
gaming specific metrics (e.g., viewers, pageviews, revenues, share price).
We're (correctly) hardwired to treat danger as a priority. The obvious outcome
is a sophisticated machine that can produce fear on demand.

For me, the winning move is not to play. I don't watch broadcast media. I
don't listen to the radio. I use an ad blocker. I consider carefully what I
click on. My anxiety level stays comfortably low. But I'd love to find a way
to help more people.

------
xacaxulu
Logic rules. I like this. Horseback riding is more dangerous than taking
ecstasy.

------
goblin89
> While riding a motorcycle for 100 kilometers is 10 micromorts, and is
> slightly more dangerous.

Which country? Time of day? How are the roads, traffic? Did you consume any
alcohol recently? In what condition is your motorcycle? Are you wide awake?
Are you wearing the proper gear?

I may be picking nits but interpreting stats the way OP does does not seem to
align well with the micromort minimization goal.

~~~
the8472
I'm pretty sure that the point here is order of magnitude, not differences
after the comma.

------
jacquesm
This was here already recently:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10571077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10571077)

~~~
urish
Weird that the filter didn't catch it - it seems to be exactly the same URL in
both cases.

~~~
dang
The URLs were encoded differently.

